# Spinning - future sweater for my husband



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello everyone 

Well, it is my husbands turn now. I had some mixed breeds fiber in my stash. It is not merino soft but still great to work with. I decided to dye the fiber and card it! Base layer is grey followed by color and a final grey layer. Then I dizzed it off the carder in roughly one inch thick strips. I have no clue what this will turn out like but if all fails, I do a gentle overdye at the end. My plan is fingering/sport weight and I need about 2200 yards. This pile has given me 450g and I had to dye more of the bottle green and grey. Lots of the other colors are left over.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Will love seeing what each stage looks like!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

OOOOooooo. I just love spinning vicariously through others!


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

MrsMurdog said:


> OOOOooooo. I just love spinning vicariously through others!


The colors on the drum carder are so beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I like all the colors start to finish. So very cool colors. I think it will be amazing. As usual.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Neat color blends!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful colors...looking forward to following the process :sm01:


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done, Desiree! Can't wait to see the yarn!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That is just soooo beautiful!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It is indeed beautiful. PLEASE do post photos of each step along the way. It will be such a fun story to follow.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Today is my spinning day with my friends. The roving is just wonderful.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Love the color combination, can’t wait to see some spun up!!!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Love seeing what you're doing. I've been back to spinning lately myself!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely. Looking forward to seeing the finished sweater.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful blend


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Very impressive!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, it is great to see a large spinning in the works. Do you have a pattern picked out yet?


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty colour


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

The colors are amazing. Love seeing the process as you go.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

If the colors come through the grey when the yarn is knit up the sweater will be stunning. The hint of color peeking through the grey is perfect for a gentleman's garment. And I'll add my encouragement to the others and ask to see a picture of the finished project, which I know will be quite some time in the making yet.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

crivitz said:


> If the colors come through the grey when the yarn is knit up the sweater will be stunning. The hint of color peeking through the grey is perfect for a gentleman's garment. And I'll add my encouragement to the others and ask to see a picture of the finished project, which I know will be quite some time in the making yet.


I'm just about ready to start spinning. I've got 600 grams done but want to make another 300g as I don't want to run out. Fingers crossed


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Lovely, it is great to see a large spinning in the works. Do you have a pattern picked out yet?


Yes, I'm considering this one or something along these lines

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandpoint-pullover


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That will be a handsome sweater. Can't wait (but I know I must) to see it progress.....


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Yes, I'm considering this one or something along these lines
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandpoint-pullover


Nice patten, I particularly like the taper waist idea.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it with the pocket on the front. Great for warming the digits. lol


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the colors!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice sweater. Will really look nice with the colors you have chosen.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, beautiful blend. Can't wait to see it spun up


----------

